# No Feathers



## pijin-injin (May 24, 2006)

My kid brought me a pigeon today. Actually I don't know which kid found it. They all claimed it was theirs. All the neighbor kids are in cahoots with each other so it's a toss up about who's pigeon it is. I have it now though so I guess it's mine. 

They brought it back home in a plasic bag. It has hardly any feathers on it's back or sides. I have never seen a bird like this in my life and I should know. I feed a lot of birds in the winter. It has it's wing feathers still but looks a bit bald all around the body. Sort of weird really. I just want to know if the feathers will grow back. Should I take it to the SPCA or just let it go maybe. I don't think it will be able to get by on it's own the way it is. It's pretty weird to have a bird without feathers. I should do something really. I don't know what to do though. Have you ever had a bird like this? I can't find it in your search menu.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi pijin injin,


Are you certain this is in fact a Pigeon?

Can you post an image on some free site and provide a URL for us to see it? - or, under manage attatchments, here, as you comnpose a post directly, and if you have the image in your computer or on disc.

If it is a Baby whose Body Feathering is slight, you had best keep it warm for now...or you'd best keep it warm regardless.

You will want to make sure the actual Bird himself is 'warm', provide warmth positively, I mean...and about the kind of warm your own body temperature is.

They do not make their own body heat untill developed enough and chill can injure or kill them.

Lets make sure of these things a.s.a.p., then we can see about the rest...

Best wishes!


Let us know?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pijin-injin (May 24, 2006)

It's a pigeon alright. I know pigeons OK. I gave it a bath. I think it has bugs but most are washed off now. The feathers are sort of patchy. He's not all bald like that. I don't have a camera. I am not all falutin fancy with the high tech gear. Some one on the band might have a camera but I don't know if I can borrow it. I can try but no proimises. It's a pigeon though I know what a pigeon looks like. He's in a box with holes by the floor heater and looks happy. I gave him some stoned wheat thins all broken up and a little rice so far and some worms in the box in case he gets hungry tonight.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi pi,


Here are a couple links which might help to determine the age of the youngster...and or whether he is a 'Liva' Pigeon, or a Wood Pigeon...


http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


http://community.webshots.com/album/307673749CDqjnv


Pigeons of any sort will be fed by their parents untill some time after they are sufficiently able fliers, to then accompany their parents on foragging and grazing forays...where, they then learn to pack and eat various things as they observe their elders and peers doing.


So, it may be necessary to consider this for this one, of course. And, to probably expect to either have to be feeding him soon, or to get him to someone familiar with the proceedures, who can.

Too, if you would, lay a light color Towell in his box, so you can see whatever poops there may be and describe them for us. How many, and what they look like.


Please do not try feeding this Bird untill further discussion here...


I have to go to bed shortly, but I will check to see if you have replied before I do...


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for helping this needy bird.

Please follow this link, Basic Life Saving steps and stabilizing the bird:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265


Pigeons don't eat worms, here is a link to a good pigeon mix, once he has been stabilized:

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Etobicoke? Is that near Toronto, Canada? There's a member on here from that area that maybe can help. I'll email and PM him and hopefully y'all can hook up a little later. The bird may have gotten his feathers pulled out by a predator. Some will do that.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pijin-injin said:


> My kid brought me a pigeon today. Actually I don't know which kid found it. They all claimed it was theirs. All the neighbor kids are in cahoots with each other so it's a toss up about who's pigeon it is. I have it now though so I guess it's mine.
> 
> They brought it back home in a plasic bag.
> *It has hardly any feathers on it's back or sides*.
> ...


Hello & Welcome,
Given this bird is an adult, & from your description, sounds like it was worked over pretty good by some predator. Are there any cuts (new or old) on the little fella? 
I've never seen the results of a mite, or any bug, infestation, but perhaps this could be another option to what has happened.

I would guess the feathers will grow back, however it will need a bit of R/R, good meals, fresh water & a safe place to reside, e.g., a predator proof carrier while recovering. 

The kids sound quite excited about their find, & rightfully so. Please thank them for bringing their 'treasure' to you. For the time being, it would be best if the pij has as little human contact as possible. Sounds like he really needs some 'quite' time.  

*Word of caution*: If you deliver this bird to the SPCA, it will more than likely be put down.  
At this point, he definitely isn't physicially fit for released. He was most likely unable to fly, thereby grounded, & that's how the kids were able to catch him.

Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## pijin-injin (May 24, 2006)

Thanks AZ,

The bird does not have any unusual cuts on it's body. The feathers are missing but I am sure it is because of a molt gone wrong or mites or bugs. My good friend who knows pigeons well has the bird now and is looking after him. I know he is in good hands and will be fine. 

Thanks for all your help AZ, Phil and others . My friend will take care of this bird now and it will be OK.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Okeydoke..

Best wishes!

Have your friend visit the form here sometime and say "Hello!"...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Thanks for looking after this bird and I am happy to hear he is in good hands. If you have time, please post an update at some point to let us know how he is doing.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

We had a newspaper report about a pigeon with loads of feathers missing, on an earlier thread. They report it as a deliberate act of cruelty but, in fact, it is a condition occasionally seen in young pigeons.

Does yours look anything like this - just a remote possibility..


This is a link to the photo: 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006170432,00.html

John


----------



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

can you show us a picture... by what you said it might be a diamond neck..


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

He mentioned earlier that he doesn't have a camera. I too hope someone keep us informed. I have to agree with Cindy. It must have been a predator. He might just be one of the lucky survivors?


----------



## pijin-injin (May 24, 2006)

John_D said:


> Hi,
> 
> We had a newspaper report about a pigeon with loads of feathers missing, on an earlier thread. They report it as a deliberate act of cruelty but, in fact, it is a condition occasionally seen in young pigeons.
> 
> ...


No John,

My Pigeon was no where near as bald as the bird in your picture. He still had patchy feathers but still looked in a bad way to me. He was bobbing around OK and didn't seem to know he was a bit handicapped with the missing feathers. He looked to me like a bird that was in an out of control molt. I just thought it must be bugs that caused it but I don't know for sure. There was no skin damage or bloody spots at all. Just too much exposed skin for a bird of any kind. He is in good hands now though and doing well with good people. Thanks for all the help from all of you.

(Etobicoke is in Ontario)


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pijin-injin said:


> Thanks AZ,
> 
> The bird does not have any unusual cuts on it's body. The feathers are missing but I am sure it is because of a molt gone wrong or mites or bugs.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the update pijin-injin.  

It sounds like everything is going well. Teamwork is a wonderful thing!  

As time permits, please post an update on how the little one is doing.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pijin-injin said:


> *It's a pigeon alright. I know pigeons OK*.
> 
> I gave it a bath. I think it has bugs but most are washed off now. The feathers are sort of patchy. He's not all bald like that. I don't have a camera. I am not all falutin fancy with the high tech gear. Some one on the band might have a camera but I don't know if I can borrow it. I can try but no proimises. It's a pigeon though I know what a pigeon looks like. He's in a box with holes by the floor heater and looks happy.
> 
> *I gave him some stoned wheat thins all broken up and a little rice so far and some worms in the box in case he gets hungry tonight*.


I was just reviewing your post & you say you *know* pigeons. Exactly how well do you know them? 

Why would you give him *worms*? 

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I wondered the same thing Cindy, but noticed too that Treesa advised him that pigeons do not eat worms. Last week or so when we had this Starling squab, I attempted to save I wondered about that, since I have seen adult Starlings looking for worms especially after I water the grass or cut it.Many worms contain parasites, something that worm eaters like Starlings, can instinctively tell if their meal is safe for consumtion or not, however the babies can't.I did some research on the other forum I recently joined,Starling Talk, and found much useful information should another Starling or sparrow problem arise.


----------



## pijin-injin (May 24, 2006)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I was just reviewing your post & you say you know pigeons. Exactly how well do you know them?
> 
> Why would you give him worms?
> 
> Cindy


That is an excellent question Cindy. And I can credit you with a terrific sense of intuition. 

In fact I don't feed pigeons worms and I did not feed the pigeon in question "stoned wheat thins" either. We all know that pigeons are grain eaters unless starved, (at which time they will eat almost anything of food value), not so different than starved people really.

The truth is the whole story written above is "made up". Invented as an excuse to post. I am writing under four other names at this point, offering advice and discussing pigeons for the love of birds alone. I really love pigeons. People tend to p*ss me off though. Oh well.

You know a little forgiveness would go a long way at this point. Nobody likes to be shunned by their community. Would you like it!!!!

I could keep this up forever but it is exhausting to tell you the truth. I would prefer to come back and post under my own name. If one person writes and makes even a slightly welcoming comment I will consider stopping this charade.

So who am I anyway!!!!

Well, "Rats eat seeds, nuts and grains". Go figure eh. I am not really a happy camper lately. I think the past should be the past. But no forgiveness means I will have to continue on this path I am on now. That's my position.  

C*****n


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

This is nuts...

How ugly...


What poison, sheeeeeeesh...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pijin-injin said:


> In fact I don't feed pigeons worms and I did not feed the pigeon in question "stoned wheat thins" either. We all know that pigeons are grain eaters unless starved, (at which time they will eat almost anything of food value), not so different than starved people really.
> 
> The truth is the whole story written above is "made up". Invented as an excuse to post.
> 
> ...


Cameron,
*If I were acting as inane as you are, I would expect to be ignored by my community.

** Then STOP acting like this. 

*** Let me tell ya my friend, continuing to post as you are ain't gonna cut it & it sure isn't going to be an incentive for us to put out the 'Welcome' mat.  

****   

Cindy


----------

